# What type of call do you use?



## Grey Dog (Jan 31, 2010)

<OI was just wondering what type of call most of the predator hunters here used.

Electronic?

Mouth Calls?

Combination of both?
<O​


----------



## FoxSniper (Feb 1, 2010)

I have mouth calls, but i am doing alot of research to get a electronic, I like the mouth call because I can get variation in the call, but that is just my option.


----------



## chuck richards (Feb 1, 2010)

I have both. I am seriously looking into getting a Foxpro. I just need to find a place to hunt. All the area around here the cover is way too thick. Went out last week and could only get a narrow window out to 50 yds. No luck but then I did not really expect to see anything.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 21, 2010)

Mouth calls, and mouth calls only. Not a super big fan of the electronic stuff. I don't have anything against them or anyone that uses them...they are a great hunting tool.


----------



## GritGuy (Jan 31, 2010)

I use both, however I started out with mouth calls and then found an Old Johnny Stewart Casstte player at a gun show I bought and wore it out twice LOL

Finally broke down and bought a digital call from a new maker with a remote and the remote went junk a year later then when I went to get it fixed the maker was out of operation, Now I got a digital with no remote which to me is useless, as I bought it for the remote setting feature to take the eyes off of the caller.

So I guess I'll be getting a new digital from a maker who's been in the business a long time and forget about trying to help a new maker any more!!

I use an open reed call called the Crit-R-Call works for me very well and once you elarn how to use it can make all kinds of different sounds with it, I carry it even when using the digitals.


----------



## cmiddleton (Jan 29, 2010)

i have many many mouth calls (over 100) a home made e caller a old js cassette caller and a js that you hook a walkman to and a cheaper foxpro then i have 52 custom calls then of course there are the 75 deer elk and antelope calls. and then the decoys i have the rizzo's, a jib, 3 weasel balls, turkey decoy, feather flex rabbit, stuffed animals- rabbit, a chow that i marked up with a sharpie to color it like a fox pup. and turkey feathers on a string. montana elk decoy.
yep i gotta a problem
hello I'm Casey and I'm a coyote calling junkie
both are necessary tools of the trade, i use the mouth calls the most about 85% of the time.
regardless of what I'm using i carry three back up calls they are 1-tally hoe 1- hydel government hunter cotton tail, and a Circe MVP-4
i have killed more coyotes with those three then any other call on the market. more bobcat with the hydel then any other making a bird in distress on it.
i do a cotton tail on it (30 min.) then switch and make a bird the cats expose themselves when i change.
best cassette for cats was game chicken in distress.(tape deck ate it)
turkey in distress with a turkey decoy has done well too.


----------



## gonefishn (Jan 28, 2010)

Both hand calls and a Fox Pro Electronic.


----------



## Girdham (Jan 29, 2010)

I have hand calls: Primos hotdog, Ki-Yi, and Double Whammy. I aso have a Sceery howler. I am looking to get either a foxpro or power dog not only to hunt with but for instructional use (show me how I'm supposed to sound when calling.)


----------



## BarryMac67 (Jan 31, 2010)

Many hand calls and a *Fox Pro FX3* with remote. Not much success with the e-caller yet but not giving up. Plenty of coyotes with hand calls, I feel like the Fox Pro could increase more 
sightings with the lack of hunter movement. Also with a decoy as a distraction.


----------

